# New guy needs help



## sterling008 (May 27, 2011)

Hello! I have spent about 1.5 hours reading this forum trying to get answers and I found a good bit about snowbear and other cheaper residential products ... are they right for me and where can I find used items? 

I live in Northern Virginia (NOVA) area and my father recently passed away due to agent orange from vietnam. If familiar with this area you know you can get pretty much no snow a winter to a blizzard or two a winter. 

Now due to my fathers death my mom can barely shovel the snow out due to age. I am looking to buy / find something that I can attach to her truck ('99 ranger 4 wheel drive) or similar vehicle that she can plow her drive way.

Also, due to my reading I know and will inform her that she will need to plow every 2-3 inches that falls as this is a plow for one residential home STRICTLY ... no business is involved here.

Drive way is about 50' long to get to the parking area. Parking area is about 54' x 40' ... it parks 7 cars closely with a decent drive aisle. NOTE: parking area doesn't need to be cleared just enough to get 1 car out and park the truck.

I cannot reply for a week as I'm going to OBX for memorial day weekend!!! ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag ... but thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sterling - 

First of all, sorry about your loss.

Question is, who will do the plowing ? Your mom or you ?
I was in similar situation few years ago, my driveway is only 100' and then opens up to about 40' wide. I have an Explorer which is in about same class as ranger. You could do with Snowbera, but when I checked the prices for them, even used ones, it was close to what I got a Fisher homesteader off EBay - something like $ 1,200. The difference is the homesteader is fully powered, angle and floatng plow, while snowbear only goes up and down, and you need to get out of the truck and change the angle. If that's OK then you can probably find used one on ebay for 500. Is she going to keep iton the Ranger thru the winter, or put it on and off ?


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

May want to check out snowsport. They used to have their own forum here but don't anymore. Had mine for 4 years, couldn't be happier. We live at the edge of the lake effect country, I do my drive 100' gravel and my parents' 200' gravel on a hill. I have mine front mounted on a 4Runner right now, had it on my 4cyl Tacoma, both work great. It works as advertised. Only downside? Can't backdrag or stack really high so you have to have somewhere to put the snow, but I would goes in your neck of the woods the snow usually melts pretty quickly anyway. You can post or pm me with any other questions.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

For the price of a plow, you could hire that out a whole bunch of times.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

And if you're hell bent on you're mother plowing, get her a sno-way R22 series.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I have been plowing with a '93 Ranger and a Snowsport plow for the last three years. It's a good plow for the price and for an average homeowner. I highly recommend the plow. It should be more than sufficient for her needs.


----------

